# Northstar Elite Taper photos. Production model



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Here you go guys.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that's amazing, An invisible taper, Finally someone has come up with it, Ive had enough of people stealing my taper.............Now where did I put it??


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

My lame phone.... I'll add the photos shortly haha


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Whats nice about the invisible taper is that you can see how much mud is in your taper as your running it. Down side is when you need to replace a blade or chain you can't see them.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok, Ok, here you go, drum-roll please.... 














More to come, only 5 per message I guess...


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is the new creaser bracket, and push rod latch:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is so pretty I wouldn't want to get any mud on it. Very nice looking tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That's one fine looking taper isn't it, :yes: Wonder how she goes?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks cool!!:thumbup:
I quite like a few of the new features on it! Also I'm sure its got a SS cutting chain so would b good for me as my guns r never out of the buckets of water:yes: (Unless getting used)


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, wouldn't mind taking that one for a spin around a couple of houses. Sure looks great and typically NS well built. Nice.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is the new bracket set-up for the split cap


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

New removable hard anodized cap.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

cazna said:


> That's one fine looking taper isn't it, :yes: Wonder how she goes?


Runs very smooth. I run one myself.


----------



## JohnNeggere (Oct 22, 2015)

what are the prices on these?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Retail price is around $1425. I sent you a message with a discount.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

We really like this feature!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent :thumbsup: That would be a great feature for a banjo as well.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Excellent :thumbsup: That would be a great feature for a banjo as well.


kiwi its boring around here without you and 2buck doing the spy vrs spy thing


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> kiwi its boring around here without you and 2buck doing the spy vrs spy thing


Yeah I know, shame he's gone, very switched on guy when talking drywall.....slightly perverted when talking sheep though :blink:


----------

